# Southwest Fattie and my first fattie ever.



## fatterson (Jan 1, 2012)

I did a southwest fattie with rice, black, beans and corn and pepperjack cheese stuffing with a ground pork/southwest chicken sausage wrap. I was having temp problems with my smoker all day but this thing was great. It taste a lot better than it looked.
































I fought with keeping the temp up all day (I may need a new setup). I learned a lot doing this the first time. The flavors from the spices, along with the sausage and rice filling was was spectacular. I can't wait to make another one. The guys and I are planning a smokin fatties party for the BCS Championship game on Jan 9. We are going to make 5 or 6 different combos.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, looks delicious!  Great plan too... practice makes perfect....ly great eating!


----------



## rdknb (Jan 2, 2012)

That looks good to me.  Yes as Pops said practice make perfect.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like you got a great flavor profile for sure, congrats on the first one


----------



## alblancher (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the Qview,  looks delicious


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 2, 2012)

Great looking fattie! You can do almost anything with a fattie.

Mike


----------



## nukeproof (Jan 14, 2012)

lookin' good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this, your fattie looks delicious!


----------

